# Engine tuning



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi, 
has anyone modified or engine tuned his/her v8 4.2?


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Engine tuning (hayyan)*

No ecu remapping?
air fitler? 
air intakes?

nothing??


----------



## DestroVR6 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: Engine tuning (hayyan)*

Wetterauer has engine programming for the 4.2 Q7. Check out http://www.chip-tuning.com


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Engine tuning (DestroVR6)*

Isn't Wetterauer essentially non-existent in the US now?


----------



## DestroVR6 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: Engine tuning (mml7)*

There's oneAuthorized Dealer in Michigan and I believe they also have a "sub-dealer" in Ohio. Besides that, that's it I believe. I've always been suspicious about Wetterauer's hp and torque claims as they seem very high compared to other reputable tuners, but as far as I've researched they are the only one's with 3.6 VR6 programming, as well as 4.2........


----------

